# Some pictures from the 2011 Bend Bowmen Super Shoot



## PHSJason (Jun 3, 2007)

Full gallery is on our facebook page and will grow this week as more people upload.
Results and recap will be posted as soon as I get them from the ladies.

A couple of skunks on the hill..









Pee-Wee shoot brings out some serious competitors!









This was from our shoot-off for the belt-buckle in the Open class. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Deer and some brush.









One of our Money-Dot monitoring stations.









Can you see the bedded elk through the trees?










We love terrain shots!









Standing Bear.









Jurassic alley









And our pee-wee shoot!


----------



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

Good job on the pictures. Action shots are nice to view. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Great pics...I love to see the different terrain from around the country!!!!! Thanks for the post!!


----------



## tributeshooter (Mar 27, 2008)

It was an awsome shoot! Cant wait for next year.


----------



## PHSJason (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks to all who came out and shot with us this weekend. It was a lot of fun and hope people enjoyed shooting in all 4 seasons in just 4 hours.....

Results and pictures have been posted on our facebook page.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

It was a great Shoot!

Really enjoy Oregon Shoots...


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

i absolutely HAVE to make that shoot one of these years! nice pics, thanks much.

Gratz to my buddy Scott for winning BHFS!


----------



## PHSJason (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks again guys. It was a great shoot. If you have time, check out the mostly full gallery on our *facebook page*. 100+ pictures in there from this event including the iced-over warm-up range....


----------



## dan&deb (Jun 8, 2011)

dan&deb would like to see some pictures of the senior lady's, our camera batteries went dead and hopeful to add to the scrape book. This is for the bend super shoot 2011.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Man that looks like a fun time. Thanks for the photos


----------



## PHSJason (Jun 3, 2007)

dan&deb said:


> dan&deb would like to see some pictures of the senior lady's, our camera batteries went dead and hopeful to add to the scrape book. This is for the bend super shoot 2011.


Did you check out our facebook page? Do a search on facebook for 'Bend Bowmen Archery Club'. I uploaded everything that I took, but I was mostly around registration. There should be pictures of all of the winners. Feel free to add any pictures that you took as well.


----------



## dan&deb (Jun 8, 2011)

yes thank you so much. Got what I was hoping for.


----------



## PHSJason (Jun 3, 2007)

dan&deb said:


> yes thank you so much. Got what I was hoping for.


If there is an image on the facebook page that i took and you would like a higher-resolution version of, please let me know and I will e-mail it to you.

Jason


----------



## alienshooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Good afternoon fellow bend archers. 
i am sorry i couldn't make it to the supershoot. i was actually hoping to be there this year. however. i am stuck on the southern border of china for some reason.
however, no worries i am keeping my archery skills up. i am in charge of improving the Base range here in Manas AFB.
please visit my thread and post for support: Deployed Archery Range..........Needs Support.....Manas AFB Kyrgyzstan
you guys have fun and be safe. i look forward to shooting with ya again this next year.

V/r
Erick S. Hicks


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

Dates for the 2012 shoot?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Awesome pictures. Got a swap hunt coming in Oregon. Look forward to seeing your fine state sometime.
DB


----------



## PHSJason (Jun 3, 2007)

RunsUpRiver said:


> Dates for the 2012 shoot?


Memorial Day Weekend as always!! Same location, hopefully better weather!

Are you guys coming up this year?


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice pic of Jerimiah Merkel I have known him since his cub days.Alway good compition for my son.Can not wait its the best shoot in Oregon.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Looks like a good time


----------



## PHSJason (Jun 3, 2007)

We look forward to seeing all of you at this year's event. We had a lot of fun last year and hope to do so again this year. We will post schedule, updates, and other info on our Facebook Page as we get closer. This is the best way to get updated info about our events.

Jason


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

So, Sat May 26 and Sun 27th?

Great shoot- Will try and make it again!


----------



## PHSJason (Jun 3, 2007)

Another reason people love the Supershoot!


----------

